# Gaelic Place Names



## JBryden88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Alright, so I'm needing a little help. I don't know where I can find accurate English to Gaelic Translators. Anyway, the reason I ask is because some of my territories in the realm I'm writing for in my world may sound a bit silly, OR in the event someone who legitimately knows Gaelic reads my material, they might just laugh OR be offended by how sloppy it is 

So really, what I'm looking for are the following translations:

Mountain City
Mountain Town

Rocky City
Rocky Town

Valley City
Valley Town

Grassland City
Grassland Town

Ocean City
Ocean Town

Plus, I'm looking for definitions of "highland," "highlands," "lowland," "lowlands," "highlander(s)," and "lowlander(s)" ...

If anyone is able to help, thanks >.> I'm not sure I trust myself with those online translator thingies.


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 5, 2012)

Being Irish I can translate them to the best of my ability into Gaeilge (Irish Gaelic). 

Mountain city - cathair sliabh
Mountain town - Baile mor sliabh

Rocky city - cathair carraig
Rocky town - baile mor carraig

Valley city - cathair gleann
Valley town - baile mor gleann

Grassland city - cathair fearach
Grassland town - baile mor fearach

Ocean city - cathair aigean
Ocean town - baile mor aigean

They should be correct translations. If you're not sure about the accuracy of an online Gaelic translator I think there's a forum where you can ask people for translations, I can't remember what it's called at the moment.


----------



## Telcontar (Apr 6, 2012)

If you have further translation needs, I have used this forum in the past. Seems to be quite a few fluent Irish Gaelic speakers active there, or at least there were when I was using it more regularly.


----------

